# Gute Quellen für lizenzfreie Fotos?



## Firedog (4. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze grade an einem Webdesign Projekt und  werde dafür voraussichtlich noch professionelles Bildmaterial brauchen. Hab zwar schon mal lizenzfreie Bilder gekauft (war bei Polylooks) aber würde natürlich lieber was Kostenloses finden, falls es sowas gibt (trotzdem sollten die Reche natürlich geklärt sein). Hab auch kein Problem, wenn's kostenlos einfach nicht machbar ist, Bezahlseiten zu nutzen, die Preise sind ja meist sehr erschwinglich aber unnötig zahlen muss ja auch nicht sein.

Für Tipps bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Sprint (4. November 2009)

Hallo,

eine recht gute und kostenlose Quelle ist stock.xchng. Ansonsten sind die meisten kostenlosen Seiten meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so gut bestückt. Eine der besten Auswahlen mit guten Preisen (nach Größe gestaffelt) hat für mich Fotolia.


----------



## pik7ben (29. November 2009)

Hi,

schonmal bei piqs.de geschaut? Da hole ich mir gelegentlich Bilder und die sind frei verwertbar.

Gruß
p7


----------



## AG-Pictures (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Also erstmal muss ich Sprint hier recht geben. Die meisten kostenlosen Bildagenturen sind nicht so gut bestückt, wie die, bei denen man bezahlen muss. Fotolia ist meiner Meinung nach in Deutschland die Nummer 1 für Bildmaterial.

Hab hier trotzdem zwei Links für kostenlose Bilder:

pixelio.de

aboutpixel.de

Hoffe das ich dir weiterhelfen konnte.

lg Andy


----------



## sisler (1. Oktober 2010)

Dem stimme ich zu aber wenn man Geld sparen will und Zeit hat, kann man auf den "Free" Seiten manchmal Glück haben. Aboutpxel kannte ich noch nicht, werde ich auch mal durchschnüffeln.

Andererseits wundere ich mich eh, dass es überhaupt lizenzreie Fotos gibt...schon nett


----------



## Helper-Schmartin (23. April 2013)

Hallo Firedog

Ich weis nicht, ob die Sache bei dir noch aktuell ist, aber ich denke, dass das Thema noch andere interessieren dürfte, deswegen möchte ich an dieser Stelle einmal meinen Senf dazu geben:

Mittlerweile ist es kein Problem mehr, sich kostenlose und lizenzfreie Bilder und Grafiken im Internet zu quasi jeglichem Thema downzuloaden. User, die nicht nur als Konsumenten, sondern auch als Blogger im Internet aktiv sind, wissen auch, dass diese Bilder recht problemlos unter Creative Commons Lizenz für das Posten auf der eigenen Website verwendet werden können, sogar für kommerzielle Zwecke. Derartige Fotos findet man beispielsweise nach Anmeldung auf Webseiten wie Pixelio, die ja schon genannt wurde, aber auch auf Flikr.

Allerdings gilt es bei der Verwendung solcher Fotos unbedingt einige Grundregeln zu beachten, denn auch kostenlose Bilder gibt es nicht umsonst: So ist es unbedingt nötig den Inhaber des Copyrights anzugeben und die Foto-Webseite zu verlinken. Weiterhin dürfen manche Bilder nicht bearbeitet werden und auch nicht für kommerzielle Webseiten verwendet werden (_Bedingungen lesen!_)
Diese Grundregel sollte unbedingt beachtet werden, möchte man nicht riskieren ins Visier dubioser Abmahn-Anwälte zu geraten. Dies geht schneller als man denkt.
Das Beispiel eines guten Freundes, der sich auf seinem Blog intensiver mit der Thematik kostenloser lizenzfreier Bilder auseinander gesetzt hat, zeigt, dass man weiterhin auch einen Blick ins Kleingeschriebene auf der Page werfen sollte, welche das Foto hostet. Anscheinend verlangen manche "ach so selbstlose" Bereitsteller von "kostenlosen" Fotos zusätzlich einen Link auf ihre Internetseite, als weitere Bedingung und sind auch bereit, dies anwaltlich einzufordern. Bei diesen Fotos kann ich nur sagen: Finger weg!

Es gibt neben den kostenlosen Bilderdatenbanken aber auch noch eine weitere Möglichkeit um an Fotos für seine Webseite zu gelangen: Fotolia. Hier sind die Fotos zwar nicht umsonst, dafüt spart man sich aber auch den ganzen hick hack.
Damit kann man auch einen der entscheidenden Nachteile kostenloser, lizenzfreier Fotos zumindest einschränken. Denn man ist natürlich nicht der einzige Blogger, der die besonders guten und kostenlosen Fotos verwendet und postet. Klar, da diese natürlich nicht nur einem selbst, sondern auch vielen anderen gefallen. 

Allerdings ist natürlich auch nicht gesagt, dass besonders schöne Fotos nur von einem selbst gekauft werden. Je schöner das Foto, desto unwahrscheinlicher ist dies. Die einzig wirklich sichere Methode für garantiert "unique" Foto-Content ist deswegen immer noch die Fotos einfach selbst zu schießen.


----------

